# Documents for Enrolling in Public Elementary School



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are a foreigner and newly moved to Japan, do you need any documents from your child's previous school to show what level the child is at?

My understanding is that the child is placed in a grade based on their age, not their academic ability or what classes they may have taken in the past.

Is that correct?

I'm wondering because we likely won't have any official transfer papers from the previous school saying our child has completed a grade since the difference in the start/end dates in the school year means we are leaving the current school year early and starting the next grade in Japan.

Thanks for any advice.


----------

